# Maquina para cortar polifan



## alesarradell (Ago 17, 2008)

Hola amigos alguien tiene planos y software de como crear un carro para el corter de polifan?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

De eso se hablo algo por aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6637.html


----------



## alesarradell (Ago 17, 2008)

gracias fogonazo pero lo que yo tengo en mente es algo un poco mas complejo seria como una impresora que por medio de un software me imprima (o corte en este caso) lo que yo diseño he visto una una vez funciona con una serie de servomotores para mover el cavezal que es como un alambre caliente


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Son 3 archivos comprimidos RAR


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Parte 2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Parte 3 (Ultima)
Los bajas juntos a una carpeta y los descomprimes, te deve generar un .PDF con los planos completos de una máquina CNC


----------



## alesarradell (Ago 17, 2008)

gracias fogonazo es justo lo que queria  lo voy a estudiar un poco y despues  lo pongo en practica igualmente aun me falta el circuito para controlar los servos. graciassss


----------



## santiago (Ago 17, 2008)

una muy buena opcion es esta, que ando con ganas de armarmela para los pcb"s ------> www.esteca55.com.ar<------

tendrias que cambiar el dremel por lo que se te ocurra
saludos


----------

